# ISO Water Kefir



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi,
If anyone has water kefir grains please PM me. I have kombucha SCOBYs I could trade or I can pay a reasonable reforming fee to ensure they a going to a responsible fermenting home
Thanks!


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

I know this is an old ad but are you still interested?


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Vickivail98 said:


> I know this is an old ad but are you still interested?


I am interested in water kefir grains if you have any to sell. Or anyone else?


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm happy to send you some. Just let me know where to send them!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

PM'd you


----------

